

Show HN: AreThePlanetsAligned.com – A website and API - impostervt
http://www.aretheplanetsaligned.com/

======
impostervt
I created this based on yesterday's post:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9210166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9210166)

Wanted to see how fast I could put together a basic site.

